# الأرشيف > جامعة الملك سعود > توصيف مقررات > النظام الجزائي (2) >  النظام الجزائي(2)

## د.شيماء عطاالله

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*النظام الجزائي(2)* 

*مفردات مقرر النظام الجزائي(2).* 
*توزيع درجات المادة (100).* 
*توزيع خطة التدريس علي أسابيع الدراسة.* 
*مراجع مقرر النظام الجزائي(2).**لتحميل الملف اضغط هنا*



*---------------------------------------------*
*http://faculty.ksu.edu.sa/shaimaaatalla*

----------


## Hajer

جزاك الله خير يا دكتوره
للتو استطعت تحميل الملف

----------


## رنا عبدالعزيز

د/ شيماء 
لقد حاولت تحميل الملف المرفق و لكن تظهر رسالة بعد التحميل تفيد بأن الملف المرفق غير صالح أو معطوب ... أرجو التأكد من ذلك وشكراً ......

----------


## smsma

> د/ شيماء 
> لقد حاولت تحميل الملف المرفق و لكن تظهر رسالة بعد التحميل تفيد بأن الملف المرفق غير صالح أو معطوب ... أرجو التأكد من ذلك وشكراً ......


 بعد التحية ،،
حاولى مرة اخرى واستخدمي برنامج winzip او winrar
لقد تأكدت للتو من صلاحية الملف ، وهو كامل وليست به مشكلة
قد يكون الانترنت لديك ضعيف فى وقت التحميل ولذلك لم يتم تحميل الملف بشكل صحيح .
فى انتظارك ،،

----------


## الــــذوق

اعذروني 
ولكني لم استطلع تحميل الملف ..
انا لا اريد غيـر اسم المقرر افيدوني

----------


## رنا عبدالعزيز

المقرر الرئيسي هو محاضرات الدكتورة شيماء .. و الموجودة في المنتدى في قسم المحاضرات .
مع العلم أن المراجع مطلوبة و ليست للإطلاع فقط .

المراجع :

1- كتاب الدكتور/ فتوح عبد الله الشاذلي ، جرائم التعزير المنظمة في المملكة العربية السعودية.
2-  بحث الدكتور/ أسامة عجب نور ، جريمة الرشوة في النظام السعودي.

----------


## الــــذوق

يسلمووو اختي رناا ..
الله يعطيك العافيه ..

----------


## هيثم الفقى

> د/ شيماء 
> لقد حاولت تحميل الملف المرفق و لكن تظهر رسالة بعد التحميل تفيد بأن الملف المرفق غير صالح أو معطوب ... أرجو التأكد من ذلك وشكراً ......


لكى تحصلى على اتصال سريع بالانترنت حتى تتمكنين من تحميل الملف,يمكنك تحميل برنامج من شأنه وأن يزيد سرعة اتصالك بالانترنت.
بعض المساعدة فى الروابط التالية:
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?3ww32ndtgiz

http://www.zshare.net/download/19430774afc7de4d

والشرح الكامل بالمنتدى لكيفية تسطي البرنامج على جهازك هنا:

http://faculty.ksu.edu.sa/shaimaaata...ges/forum.aspx

وندعو لكى بالتوفيق

----------


## مريم رضا

شكرا جداااا

----------

